# AATGF - AirTest Technologies Inc.



## BigMacAttack (24 September 2021)

AirTest Technologies Inc. is a Green-Tech IoT company with proprietary sensor technologies that drive proven energy savings while simultaneously improving air control and quality in commercial and government structures. Over the past decade, Airtest has installed thousands of wired systems in major chains such as Canadian Tire, Lowe’s, Shoppers Drug Mart and enclosed parkades. The company is now launching a new line of wireless technologies with improved capabilities and dynamics, which will reduce carbon emissions, increase air quality in a Covid19 environment and provide attractive energy and cost savings…

Investor Deck: 

Recent News: https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/09/airtest-appoints-new-director/

September 23, 2021

Delta, British Columbia–(Newsfile Corp. – September 23, 2021) – AirTest Technologies Inc. (TSXV: AAT) (OTC Pink: AATGF) (FSE: 71A) (WKN:A1JMFL) (“AirTest” or the “Company”) President George Graham, is very pleased to announce that the Company has appointed Mr. Calvin Dirks as an independent Director effective immediately.

Calvin Dirks founded and operates CCS Climate Control Systems Inc. providing Commercial HVAC and Refrigeration Equipment Sales and Service in the Greater Vancouver and Fraser Valley area. Over the last 15 years CCS has specialized in Municipal Facilities, Hotels, Commercial, Industrial & Health Care (Hospital) HVAC needs with many service contracts on Chillers, Boilers, Building Automation Systems, Heavy Equipment Air Conditioning, Heating Equipment, and large capacity Air Handling Units.

Calvin Dirks and CCS have been installing Airtest Demand Controlled Ventilation (DCV) solutions to provide energy savings for over 12 years primarily in Municipal Buildings including: court rooms, recreation centers, police dept. meeting rooms, libraries, and convention centers.

Calvin commented, “I’m very excited to be joining the Board of Airtest after many successful years of recommending and installing their solutions with my commercial clients. I believe I can assist the company in its targeted marketing and sales campaigns by bringing my companies’ experiences to bear.”

About AirTest: AirTest Technologies is a Green-Tech company specializing in Demand Control Ventilation systems that improve commercial building operating efficiency and generate proven energy savings. The company has developed new wireless sensors with dynamic realtime communication and control technologies, which builds upon 17 years of experience and thousands of installations amongst clients such as Lowe’s, Shoppers Drug Mart and Ikea. Airtest solutions provide data on levels of Indoor Air Quality required by Schools, Retail Stores and Offices.

For further information, please contact:

Mr. George Graham, President
Phone: (604) 517 3888
Fax 604) 517 3900
Email: ggraham@airtest.com
Website: www.airtest.com

Or

Investor Relations Contact Jeff Walker
Vice President
The Howard Group Inc.
Email: jeff@howardgroupinc.com
Tel: 403-221-0915
Toll Free: 1-888-221-0915


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 October 2021)

$AAT.V | $AATGF AirTest Technologies Inc. Announces Exercise of Warrants






						AirTest Technologies Inc. Announces Exercise of Warrants
					

Delta, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. - October 20, 2021) - AirTest Technologies Inc. (TSXV: AAT) (OTC Pink: AATGF) ("AirTest" or the "Company") CEO Ted Konyi is very pleased to announce that the Company has received $655,000 from shareholders exercising 13,100,000 warrants at $.05 per share...




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#airtest #green #greentech #tech #technology #ventilation #energysavings #sensors #wireless #wirelesssensor #tsxv


----------



## BigMacAttack (30 October 2021)

$AAT.V | $AATGF - AirTest CEO on FutureCreators TV - https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/10/30219/

#airtest #green #greentech #tech #technology #ventilation #energysavings #sensors #wireless #wirelesssensor #tsxv #futurecreators


----------



## BigMacAttack (4 November 2021)

$AAT.V | $AATGF AirTest Launches Ground-Breaking Wireless Air Quality Multi-Sensor

https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/11/...d-breaking-wireless-air-quality-multi-sensor/

#IAQEye #energysaving #energy #green #greentech #air #airquality #wireless #wirelesssensor #sensor #tsxv #otcqb #smallcap #microcap #newsrelease #pressrelease #ventilation


----------



## BigMacAttack (5 November 2021)

$AAT.V | $AATGF AirTest Presenting at Green California School Summit






						AirTest Presenting at Green California School Summit
					

Delta, British Columbia--(Newsfile Corp. - November 4, 2021) - AirTest Technologies Inc. (TSXV: AAT) (OTC Pink: AATGF) ("AirTest" or the "Company") CEO Ted Konyi is very pleased to announce that the Company will be exhibiting and presenting at the Green California School Summit today...




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#airtest #green #greentech #greentechnology #GreenCaliforniaSchoolsSummit #GCSS #GCSS2021 #environment #tech #technology #wireless #energysavings #wirelesssensor


----------



## BigMacAttack (18 November 2021)

$AAT.V | $AATGF AirTest Pursues Significant Sales Opportunities Following Green California School Summit

https://howardgroupinc.com/2021/11/...ies-following-green-california-school-summit/


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 March 2022)

$AAT.V | $AATGF AirTest Announces Significant OEM Customer Sales Growth









						AirTest Announces Significant OEM Customer Sales Growth - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (26 March 2022)

$AAT.V | $AATGF ATI AIRTEST ANNOUNCES $1,600,000 NON-BROKERED PRIVATE PLACEMENT









						ATI AIRTEST ANNOUNCES $1,600,000 NON-BROKERED PRIVATE PLACEMENT - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------

